# Cameras?



## Tillypup (26 July 2012)

I am getting a little confused on whether or not I shall be able to bring my camera with me on Monday!

I have looked at the restricted list which says the following; Large photographic and broadcast
equipment over 30cm in length,
including tripods and monopods.
You cannot use photographic
or broadcast equipment for
commercial purposes unless you
hold media accreditation

In Horse and Hound today it mentions "small cameras".

I have a Canon EOS 1100D with a lens that zooms up to 300mm anyone know if I'll be able to take it with me? Really don't want to get to security to be told I can't take it in with me!!! I've left a question on the 2012 "ASK" page as well, hopefully I will get an answer there!


----------



## teapot (26 July 2012)

You'll be fine - the 300mm is for the total length of the camera at it's most extended point


----------



## Tillypup (26 July 2012)

teapot said:



			You'll be fine - the 300mm is for the total length of the camera at it's most extended point
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought! The bit in Horse and Hound got me worried!


----------



## combat_claire (27 July 2012)

Having read some of the photography forums I am a bit concerned that the judgement is being left to the individual security personnel. If items are confiscated then you will be unable to get them back. 

I have made the sad decision to leave the DSLR at home and only take my compact camera. I just don't want to risk losing £500 odd of my camera kit because some G4S knobhead takes a unique view of the restricted list.


----------



## paulineh (27 July 2012)

I am taking mine and let anyone try and take mine from me. They will have a fight on their hands.

It is a once in a life time experience to see such an event.

The whole of my trip will be recorded for my grand children of the future, from my ticket ,the trip ,the venue ,the event and anything about it.


----------



## Tillypup (27 July 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Having read some of the photography forums I am a bit concerned that the judgement is being left to the individual security personnel. If items are confiscated then you will be unable to get them back. 

I have made the sad decision to leave the DSLR at home and only take my compact camera. I just don't want to risk losing £500 odd of my camera kit because some G4S knobhead takes a unique view of the restricted list.
		
Click to expand...

This is my concern!


----------



## combat_claire (27 July 2012)

I am wavering and wondering whether to compromise and take my DSLR with the smallest lense and hope I can get close enough to get a decent shot...

Decisions, decisions....arghhhhhhh


----------



## paulineh (27 July 2012)

Reading the restricted list it sounds as if the normal camera with a small telly lense will be fine, it is just the large lenses that the media use that need a tripod.

You can't tell me that people are going to leave their cameras behind. Even the camcorders.

I have 2 Canon DSLR's but will only be taking 1 and the less expensive one too.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (27 July 2012)

Any more updates on this? 

I've got a DSLR (only a litte 1000d) but i've also got a 2.8 70-200mm lense i'd LOVE to take.. cost a small fortune though so I dont know whether to risk it..


----------



## paulineh (27 July 2012)

Fleabite said:



			Any more updates on this? 

I've got a DSLR (only a litte 1000d) but i've also got a 2.8 70-200mm lense i'd LOVE to take.. cost a small fortune though so I dont know whether to risk it..
		
Click to expand...



I think you will be alright, I'm taking my 1000d plus a couple of lenses. I can not see how they are going to stop us taking them in. What about all the over seas people who will bring theirs.


----------



## RutlandH2O (27 July 2012)

Take a copy of the published list (and the name of the publication that printed it) and show it to security if there is a problem. 30cm would certainly allow for a proper DSLR with a 70-300 telephoto lens attached. The Canon 2.8 70-200 is 19.4cm in length, so that should fall well within the 30cm limit with the camera. The same Nikon lens is 21.5 cm long. That, too, should be acceptable. Just make sure the lens is in its least extended position (some slide into full extension when carried on the shoulder without a camera case) and don't attach the lens hood in working position when going through security (it should be okay in the stored position, backwards over the body of the lens). Wish I could have gotten tickets for the Kur. I would have brought my Nikon 7000 camera with a 4.5- 5.6 70-300 vr lens. Alas, it's not meant to be. Having said that, I'm told that the dressage venue is so vast, unless one has got front row seats, the action will appear as dots on the horizon. Perhaps TV viewing will be superior, but it won't be the same at being there.


----------



## anj789 (27 July 2012)

I'm assuming that a camcorder is a small camera?...


----------

